# GEHL 1475 Round Baler Problem



## Burwell (Aug 14, 2011)

My 1475 has a couple of problems thats cuasing me grief; ofter when I dump a bale after a cycle my monitor indicates the chamber is still at 4.5 ft and does not reset back to emty chamber or will automaticaaly try to tie after the bale is dumped and will show me an E6 error code. I did notice two wires that were damaged inside the cover on the front right side of the baler where the wrench is stored to maunually rotate the baler backwards to unplug the pick up. I've fixed these wires but am unsure if this was causing my problem as I haven't baled since last night. I also adjusted the switch on the tailgate locking mechanism but I don't believe this is related either. If some one could clarify these items for me it would be appreciated. Also, when starting a bale it often tries to wrap on top of the starter roller rather than enter into the chamber. Any advice.

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wont be much help on the electrical but with the twine wanting to wrap around roll most likely your tie arm is bent down to far. They are pretty light material and will bent easily. Try to bend it back up. It can be done by hand in you get in the right position


----------

